# Second vaccine schedule confusion



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have just tried to book Buddy in in advance for his second Nobivac DHPPi vaccine at the vets and they told me they do not do the vaccination until 4 weeks after the first. I know it is common practice to do it 2 weeks after. Their reason was as the puppy still has natural antibodies from the mum if we do it earlier then these antibodies can fight against the vaccine. We feel it is more effective to vaccinate at 8 weeks and then 12 weeks.
Has anybody heard of this before? I thought it was always 2 weeks.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it used to be 2 weeks but recently there seems to of been changes in the protocol and/or vaccine.


But you can still take pup out and about  just carry them until the vaccines are all completed and the vet gives you the all clear


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

It depends on the vaccine they use too. one of our dogs was vaccinated at 8 and 10 weeks the other at a different vets was at 8 and 12 weeks. Its pretty standard practice now apparently.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes very much depends on the vaccines they use. 

Our old dog was 8 & 10 weeks and could go out straight afterwards. 

My two Westie's were 8 & 10 weeks but couldn't go out for another week after that. 

My mother in laws new Westie (different area, different vet) was 8 & 12 weeks.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Our youngest is currently 14 weeks old, he had his 1st vac at 9 weeks, second at 11 weeks and has now started to go out on short walks


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The vaccine is Nobivac. The manufacturer says 2-4 weeks after is the norm but it seems Defra is saying 4 weeks after is much better.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally I agree with the vet. You can administer the second vaccination as early as 10 weeks, but doing so at 12 weeks will reduce the chances of interference from MDA (maternally derived antibodies).

With Nobivac, the gap between the two vaccines must be at least 2 weeks, but can be up to 4 weeks.

It can be tough getting that balance between ensuring adequate protection from disease and getting pups socialised as soon as possible.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Personally I agree with the vet. You can administer the second vaccination as early as 10 weeks, but doing so at 12 weeks will reduce the chances of interference from MDA (maternally derived antibodies).
> 
> With Nobivac, the gap between the two vaccines must be at least 2 weeks, but can be up to 4 weeks.
> 
> It can be tough getting that balance between ensuring adequate protection from disease and getting pups socialised as soon as possible.


This is the exact reason my vet gave which does sound good advice when you think of it. I know certainly from my experience of having my children it's a similar thing for them and their immunisations.
Do you think I should just go with vets advice and just wait the extra 2 weeks before taking him on walk


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Would just have to work harder on carrying him more places for socialisation. He's not a big dog


----------



## dboywunda (Oct 22, 2015)

This is confusing. My puppy was vaccinated with Nobivac Lepto2 and Nobivac DHPPi when 8 weeks old. We needed to get his second vaccination at a vets nearer to home. We took the puppy and his vaccination record to the local vet 4 weeks later. The local vet has now used Nobivac L4 and Nobivac DHP AND advised us to return in two weeks time for a 3rd vaccination. I asked why 3 sessions of vacination and was told that it was 'protocol'. Anyone have similar 3 session puppy vaccinations? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

dboywunda said:


> This is confusing. My puppy was vaccinated with Nobivac Lepto2 and Nobivac DHPPi when 8 weeks old. We needed to get his second vaccination at a vets nearer to home. We took the puppy and his vaccination record to the local vet 4 weeks later. The local vet has now used Nobivac L4 and Nobivac DHP AND advised us to return in two weeks time for a 3rd vaccination. I asked why 3 sessions of vacination and was told that it was 'protocol'. Anyone have similar 3 session puppy vaccinations? Any advice would be appreciated


It's to gain the extra protection from the L4 vaccine (L2 covers two strains of leptospirosis and the L4 covers 4). If pup had had the L4 vaccine to begin with, the second L4 would have been sufficient as they require two L4 doses. The timing is also slightly different so usually they still require a 3rd vaccine rather than the "old" protocol, although that does depend on the age at which they start the course.


----------



## dboywunda (Oct 22, 2015)

Little P said:


> It's to gain the extra protection from the L4 vaccine (L2 covers two strains of leptospirosis and the L4 covers 4). If pup had had the L4 vaccine to begin with, the second L4 would have been sufficient as they require two L4 doses. The timing is also slightly different so usually they still require a 3rd vaccine rather than the "old" protocol, although that does depend on the age at which they start the course.


Thanks Little P, didn't know there was an old protocol and a new protocol. The L4 covers protection against 4 serovars, I assume that means strains of Lepto, whilst the LEPTO 2 as you say covers 2 strains. I'm just concerned that three separate vaccination sessions may be an 'overkill' and create a reaction in Sam, our puppy.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

dboywunda said:


> Thanks Little P, didn't know there was an old protocol and a new protocol. The L4 covers protection against 4 serovars, I assume that means strains of Lepto, whilst the LEPTO 2 as you say covers 2 strains. I'm just concerned that three separate vaccination sessions may be an 'overkill' and create a reaction in Sam, our puppy.


The lepto 4 vaccine is relatively new, it's been in use for about 2 years or so, but for some reason some practices are still using the "old" lepto 2.

Reactions are rare and if pup was fine with the first, the second shouldn't be a problem. We normally advise that walks are fine a week after the second DHP but just to avoid areas that may have a high rat population until the leptospirosis component is complete (I live/work in a pretty rural area and we do see a couple of lepto cases each year)


----------

